# Mahindra 2816 or Kubota L2800



## twentynine

First thing I got to say is twentynine is back in the game. Been out for a while busy with work and family. My wife and I have decided to start using the property as it was always intended, so we will be getting us some livestock. The first member of this merry band is already in residence. Cody the 4 year old paint horse. 

So, because the work level will be increasing, we are currently debating upgrading to a tractor that is more suited to the job. Front end loader, 4 wheel drive, power steering, larger bushhog, disk, maybe not all the bells and whistles but something that will save time and effort.

We started our initial equipment search yesterday, with one requirement, what ever we buy will be from a local well established dealer. That leaves us with the brands of JD, Mahindra, Kubota, Montanna and grey trade Yanmar.

Well right off the bat I took the grey trade and Montanna out of the mix. I have a grey trade now, while it has been a good tractor mail ordering parts with limited dealer support is not exactly comforting. The Montanna, it's a new dealership within an older establishment, I got the idea they had been talked into selling them and really weren't happy about it.

So that leaves JD, which at this point I haven't shopped yet, Mahindra and Kubota.

This is what I have so far--------

Mahindra 2816 4wd, with 5' disc and 5' bushhog-- $16,350
possibly some discount yet to be figured if I get everything from him. Mahindra brand medium duty hog and a generic brand disc.

Kubota L-2800-DT-1 4wd (gear), 5' disc, 5' bushhog---- $15,009
All discounts figured. Woods heavy duty hog and Woods heavy duty disc.

Dealerships? Well in comparrison I like the Mahindra dealer, he is about 15 miles out, been in business a long time, family owned. Friendly and knowledgable, salesman was courteous and patient.

The Kubota guy, well while I got a very good price on the Kubota. The salesman was typical salesman, by the time I got finished with him I felt like I needed to go home and take a bath. Fast talking, head shaking, yes sirring and kowtowing. I swear everytime we cracked the door of the dealership this dude lit up a cigarette, took a drag or two stunk up the area and ditched the butt on the sidewalk. Self professed church going Christian man, I was at the point of telling him he needed to pray for help with them cigarette things. The dealership has been in business over 20 years, recently moved to a newer larger location. Distance about 5 miles.

Both dealerships claim to have excellent after sales support. Both dealerships had very nice shops that appeared clean and orderly.

So tell me like it is, straight arrow, shoot from the hip.


----------



## chrpmaster

I'd hold my nose and buy the Kubota. I don't consider the Mahindra on the same level as the big 3 (JD, Kubota, New Holland) in support and parts availability. Now I can't prove that but that is my opinion which, I think, is what you are asking for. 

I definitely would not pay more for the Mahindra. While I like a pleasant dealer as much as the next guy, we all know of dealers retiring or suddenly going out of business and if the Kubota guy just expanded in this economy that says something good. 

Get some references of recent buyers or even the better business bureau in the area too. Test drive both machines and get a feel for which is more comfortable. You will be riding this tractor for lots or hours so get one that "fits"


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## urednecku

I think I'd also rather have Kubota. (Of course, I have one that I really like, so that might make me just a little prejudiced {sp?} !!)
I'd also let the salesman know his smokes stink to me. You are "paying" him to take care of something (getting you a tractor), if he up-sets you enough you would 'fire' him & go to another dealer, or at least another sales-person, right? -- What's the worst he can do, drop you as a customer?
It's your money, he wants it. You don't have to smell the smoke!


----------



## twentynine

Well I ain't jumped over the broom yet. However, I am leaning towards the Kubota. 

At this point I am doing research, reading up on HP, Stats, misc info whatever else I can find.

The Woods implements I have a good feeling about, well made, heavy duty stuff. But that does bring cause for another question. The set of disk weigh in at 735#, that is one big pile of weight for a 28hp tractor to tote around. Naturally that weight will be ballasted by the frontend loader hanging off the front. But I am not entirely comfortable thinking about close to 4000# (2500+trac, 800+ loader, 735 disc) of tractor and equipement moving across my soft ground on that small of foot print.

Any and all info and opinions are welcome. I want to hear it all.


----------



## urednecku

It probably would leave 'footprints' in soft ground, especially with ag tires. But @ 4k, it's still not as heave as a 3/4 ton pickup...


----------



## Live Oak

I think I would go for the Kubota too. Are going the R-1 Ag tires or the R-4 Industrials? Unless I missed it, are you going to get a FEL? I would strongly recommend the FEL. It will be one of the most useful impliments you get next to a rotary cutter. I think I would look at a PTO tiller instead of a disk. A disk works good for large field work and food plots but not very well for gardens. If you have a dirt or gravel driveway a box blade us a must for this mix as well.


----------



## twentynine

For sure a front end loader.

The particular Kubota tractor I looked at had ag tires on it, but it was available with either. The Mahindra came with industrials and a front end loader also.


----------



## twentynine

Okay I have kinda graduated upward to a L3400HST, FEL with quick connect bucket and a Bush hog brand rotary cutter.

The L2800 is a fine tractor, but after discussing the situation with my with we realised that the L2800 would one day be to small too. So in an attempte to spend money only once we up graded to the L3400 HST. In reality it is more money, but not that much more.


----------



## bocash3

29,

For what it is worth, I bought a new L2800 in January. With the backhoe and FEL, it weighs nearly 3 tons. I chose the industrial tires because our land is very steep and I wanted the most stability and lowest center of gravity. I felt like the Ag tires would place the tractor too high, plus those tires were narrow in comparison. Since I don't have a lot of soft terrain, the industrial tires are working great so far. 

With as much dough as I sunk into this machine and the options, I questioned whether I should have gotten the L3400, but I feel like the power of the L2800 is serving me very well. I switch the backhoe off for a 6 foot scraper blade to dress a half mile long steep gravel driveway. Honestly, this tractor has traction that my 1949 8N never dreamed of having. I am very pleased with this purchase. Also, I like selecting my own gearing, so I purposely opted for the gear driven 8F/4R transmission. 

Y'all take care, "Bo"


----------



## twentynine

I bought a 3400 with fel HST industrial tires.


----------



## bocash3

twentynine said:


> I bought a 3400 with fel HST industrial tires.


29, 

One thing I have noted about the L2800:::::::::::

Running it with no implement on the back causes the FEL to somewhat throw the balance 'way forward. Then, load the bucket and it gets a lot worse. Actually, this tractor seems to really like the weight of the backhoe when it is attached. The BH weighs approx. 1700 pounds by itself. 

I only have 2 gripes with this tractor:

1. it needs a "skid plate" or other protective cover to prevent sticks and limbs from jamming the clutch and brake assembly rods under the floorboard. In less than 20 hours, I had the clutch become useless 3 times because I drove over a stick or limb that jumped up and stuck between the transmission housing and the rod/levers that the brake and clutch petals are attached to. The clutch petal stuck all the way down. The left brake did almost the same. Once, I had to pull the orange metal cover off the top of the transmission and cut the jammed stick with a hammer and chisel. *Kubota needs to address this. * I use my tractor in big woods/steep hills and this will happen again. There are limbs, young saplings, and sticks on a forest floor and they are going to get into clutch/brake rod assemblies when nothing is in place to prevent such from happening. When moving around on a steep hillside, a jammed brake and/or clutch can cause some potential hazards. 

2. When coming up my (steep and long) driveway and not pulling gravel or any kind of load, using 3H gearing is too slow. However, attempting to use 4H (the road gear) stalls the tractor as that gear cannot handle a steep climb. This tractor needs a gear in between 3H and 4H.

Bo


----------



## sarge1572

I had a Kubota. GREAT tractor.

Now for the reality. I bought a Jimna 284. 28 HP, 4WD, 3 cylinder diesel. For the price of JUST a KUBOTA bare bones TRACTOR I bought a tractor with a 2 speed clutch, 2 Hi LO ranges (12 speed) 2 speed PTO, front loader, PS, sun shade, ROP, scraper, 3 PH back hoe for HALF the price of JUST the Kubota tractor, no attachments.

I'd LOVE to have the kubota, or the Yanmar built John Deere..... but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ means a LOT. I don't mind shifting gears. You can't do ANYthing with your japanese Imported kubota that i can't do with my commie built jinma. It all boils down to dollars and cents.

The indian built Mahindra is even BETTER and I may go that route on my next purchase. WAY more bang for MY buck.

If you can afford the kubota or deere I want to be your BFF!!!!!! I can't. Sorry.

Don't be a hater
Jeff


----------



## flman

I would go with the Kubota over the Mahindra. Don't really see them around as much, so I doubt you would get very good after the sale support with the Mahindra. Where is Mahindra from, India?


----------



## twentynine

sarge1572 said:


> I had a Kubota. GREAT tractor.
> 
> Now for the reality. I bought a Jimna 284. 28 HP, 4WD, 3 cylinder diesel. For the price of JUST a KUBOTA bare bones TRACTOR I bought a tractor with a 2 speed clutch, 2 Hi LO ranges (12 speed) 2 speed PTO, front loader, PS, sun shade, ROP, scraper, 3 PH back hoe for HALF the price of JUST the Kubota tractor, no attachments.
> 
> I'd LOVE to have the kubota, or the Yanmar built John Deere..... but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ means a LOT. I don't mind shifting gears. You can't do ANYthing with your japanese Imported kubota that i can't do with my commie built jinma. It all boils down to dollars and cents.
> 
> The indian built Mahindra is even BETTER and I may go that route on my next purchase. WAY more bang for MY buck.
> 
> If you can afford the kubota or deere I want to be your BFF!!!!!! I can't. Sorry.
> 
> Don't be a hater
> Jeff


Don't hate chinaman tractors, but I am for sure over a tractor that doesn't have close in dealer support. I previously owned a Yanmar 2000. 
Is your dealer going to be selling chinaman tractors next week or will he move on to next money making fad? And since you brought up the chinaman tractor issue, not me, not in this thread, not part of the subject, not part of the question. I will tell you that I would not have one of those things in my driveway, regardless of how inexpensive they are. Have you read some of the bad reviews, have you read about the number of people that have been stuck with broke chinaman tractors no support, no parts? Not for me not this time.

By the way becareful with that back hoe thing-a-ma-bob read a thread somewhere, that a chinaman tractor broke plumb arse in half because of an improperly supported BH.

Yep! You are probably right-- it boils down to dollars and sense!

This is what I bought-------------

http://www.tractorforum.com/f190/twentynines-kubota-l3400-hst-12870/


----------



## twentynine

sarge1572 said:


> I had a Kubota. GREAT tractor.
> 
> Now for the reality. I bought a Jimna 284. 28 HP, 4WD, 3 cylinder diesel. For the price of JUST a KUBOTA bare bones TRACTOR I bought a tractor with a 2 speed clutch, 2 Hi LO ranges (12 speed) 2 speed PTO, front loader, PS, sun shade, ROP, scraper, 3 PH back hoe for HALF the price of JUST the Kubota tractor, no attachments.
> 
> I'd LOVE to have the kubota, or the Yanmar built John Deere..... but $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ means a LOT. I don't mind shifting gears. You can't do ANYthing with your japanese Imported kubota that i can't do with my commie built jinma. It all boils down to dollars and cents.
> 
> The indian built Mahindra is even BETTER and I may go that route on my next purchase. WAY more bang for MY buck.
> 
> If you can afford the kubota or deere I want to be your BFF!!!!!! I can't. Sorry.
> 
> Don't be a hater
> Jeff



Further more----- I don't plan on having a "next purchase". If for one moment I thought my Kubota couldn't or wouldn't last 20 years I would not have bought it.

So you take your present purchase, then add your next purchase-- subtracting the trade in or resale value of your chinaman tractor, (if anything is left), now where are your savings? One thing I do know is, if (and it's a big IF) I ever sell my Kubota, I'll get more resale value out of it, when compared to your chinaman. Buy what you need ONE TIME.

Here's that thread on the broke arse Jinma 284, from reading the info contained within the thread, sounds to me like you better treat that thing with kid gloves.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f177/my-jinma-broke-half-11586/

So I guess your chinaman can do everything my Kubota can do, just can't do it as long.


----------



## benito

*Mahindra 2816*

I made a spontaneous purchase of a 2010 Mahindra 2816 (gear) with a FEL, 5' box blade and 0 hours last month for $13,000. I did read that it was the heaviest tractor in its class and really liked that information. Since I have never driven a tractor in my life, I allowed an employee to spread some fine gravel (two dump truck loads) in the parking lot of my business. He grew up on John Deere tractors. He is a certified Ford mechanic and I trusted him to spread the gravel around. We only lifted small loads and followed the manual instructions for run-in procedures. The tractor did a beautiful job for 3 hours and then the clutch burned completely up. The tractor was not making any terrible noise and he was working at about 1500 to 1800 rpm's with these small gravel loads. His only indication that the clutch burned up was that the clutch position was getting higher and higher before the tractor would move or change into another gear. We did not finish spreading all of the gravel. We called the dealership immediately and they said that it sounded like a burned clutch. We took it in the next day and that is exactly what happened to it. We felt confident that we had done nothing wrong, but after waiting a week for a Mahindra representative to come to the dealership, we were told that there was no problem with the clutch installation and that the problem was caused by us - either by pulling too heavy a load behind the box blade or grinding gears or riding the clutch. We still felt confident that we did not do any of those things. The Mahindra representative said that I would have to pay for it. The owner of the dealership apparently had a few choice words with the Mahindra representative and convinced him that the tractor only had 3 hours on it, was only purchased the day before, that they had given us a lengthy tutorial in the parking lot the day of purchase and that Mahindra should pay. The Mahindra representative finally agreed to pay. (WHEW)!!! It has been 5 days since the Mahindra representative visited their dealership and my tractor is still there. While I am pleased that the dealership owner stood up for me, I am beginning to doubt that my tractor has been placed in any sort of priority status. The greatest thing about this ordeal is that the people at the dealership were the absolute best. Now that they have saved me the cost of a new clutch, they are higher on my Christmas list. We are all scratching our heads and hoping that this was just a fluke situation. I felt compelled to include this story once I found this tractor forum site. I hope anyone else who reads this and had a similar story will write in to say so. I am not totally denying that we were at fault - anything could happen, but after only 3 hours of light work? Maybe we should have been at higher rpm's. I don't know. Any ideas? I am willing to take responsibility if that was the problem. I need to know how to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## sarge1572

*Mahindra*

I think, just like anything else, you got a tractor that had a bad clutch plate in it when it was assembled. I have a Chinese made Jinma 284 (28 HP 4x4) with a FEL, scrapper and backhoe, and like you, mostly only use it for light work. However I HAVE used it to pull tree stumps, dig out part of a hillside, build a small road, move gravel and LOTS of dirt and it has worked flawlessly. I bought a used John Deere utility tractor from a neighbor last year that had 580 hours on the clock (33HP FEL scraper 2 stage clutch). He said it wouldn't move. I got it home, split it in two, and the 2 stage clutch was literally destroyed. Both clutch plates were devoid of all clutch materials leaving only the metal plate the discs are attached too. I've worked on cars all my life and have rarely seen a clutch plate in that condition.

Mahindra may be new in the US but you probably know they've been around since the 1940's when they assembled Willy's Jeeps during the war, had a contract building International Harvester badged as Mahindra in India, as well as building equipment for Ford and other manufacturers. I'm not a rep or a salesman for them!

My JD is a good tractor, but I almost always use my Jinma which is about the same size as the JD. Don't know why. I bought my Jinma because a comparable JD or Kubota (both excellent -superior- tractors) were quite literally 3 times as much money. I don't use it for my living or otherwise I'd probably have bought a Kubota which I think are the best built utility size tractor on the market, better than the JD's. But for what I do it's perfect. 

I'm willing to bet when you get yours back you'll get plenty of hard working hours out of it and the clutch won't be a problem.

Good luck.


----------



## benito

*Mahindra 2816*

I got my 28 hp Mahindra 2816 back from the shop last week and I have put about 10 more hours on it already. It is working great so far and I am thrilled with it. I have only been moving sand on my 40 acre property, but I will have to move gravel this weekend. I did get it stuck in mud and had to be pulled out by a neighbors New Holland tractor (about 55 hp I think he said). It pulled me out on the first pull. It was really my fault for testing the limits of the tractor and taking it into a mushy area. Thank goodness for good neighbors. I didn't have a hitch hooked up yet and he had to pull me by the box blade. I know, that is not the greatest idea, but it worked and did not damage the box blade. I have babied the clutch and have been slow and methodical in my clutching and gear shifting. I can't afford to pay for a new clutch. The Mahindra dealer said that they would NEVER replace another clutch for me - NO MATTER WHAT! How's that for service? They did replace the first one and I am happy about that, but I am convinced now that it must have been installed wrong or had original bad clutch plates. Happy with the Mahindra! Less than thrilled with at least one Mahindra representative.


----------



## twentynine

In a big city like Houston I bet you have more than one Mahindra dealer within driving range. I would be finished with the one you used.


----------



## benito

Actually, I have this dealership and its owner to thank for talking the outside Mahindra representative into replacing the failed clutch at no cost to me. The only thorn in my side is the outside Mahindra representative who put all of the blame on me. Someone asked if I could just start having it serviced at another dealership if the clutch fails again, but I'm sure that every Mahindra dealership has a computer record of my first failed clutch and the Mahindra representatives advice to not replace it again. I now have 21 hours on it and the clutch and gears are smooth. I questioned my decision to buy this tractor after the purchase, because I still wasn't certain about the horsepower that I would need, but now that I have run this tractor for a couple of weekends, I am happy with the horsepower. The only problem that I have found with this tractor is when I go to change the speed lever from low, medium and high, my elbow hits the gas container behind my seat. I might also like to have a bit more leg room. I am 6 feet tall and I feel physical aches after about 45 minutes of steady dirt moving. The seat does move, but not near enough.


----------



## Grateful11

To us sometimes the dealer themselves mean about as much as the brand. We have a full line 
Kubota dealer a 1/2 mile from the farm but last week we purchased a new L3940 with a FEL 
and drove right past him and drove 25 minutes to another dealer. I just can't deal with
the close dealer, I don't see how he stays in business, everyone I know part-time or full-time
farmers can't stand the guy. He recently lost all his employees and the guy that we talked to 
about the L3940 didn't even know what half the stuff on it was for. He was even $150 less 
than the dealer we went with but if I can't get good service we'll go somewhere else.

As far as Mahindra vs. the Kubota. If you can get the kubota for a price that's less than the 
Mahindra I'd definitely go for the Kubota. We've never had anything but Farmalls, IH and CaseIH 
but went with Kubota this time. We looked at LS, TYM, NH 8N Boomer, JD 4320, and priced a 
Case IH but it was the highest of the bunch so we didn't even bother to really look at it. I'm 
sure the Mahindra is a fine machine but you have to think about parts and resell value. 
I know people that have bought Kubota's that I never thought would even think of buying one 
and they're sold on them now, even the the big over 100hp tractors.


----------



## Capt D

I have had a Mahindra 7010 for 4 years now and have a large number of problems. they repleced the engine at 300 hours with more problems ensuing. A little over 2 monthe ago, I threatened Mahindra with a lawsuit. They cam and picked up the tractor and I have not gotten it back yet. Mahindra is pating for the repairs as far as I know. Some of them were cause by the dealer I had taken it to the last time. Mahindra has since dissolved that relationship.
One thing I have learned, your dealer is ver important. These folks need to be certifiably trained in the repair of whatever tractor you buy. 
I 'll report back on the situation when I get my tractor back and evaluate it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

benito said:


> I got my 28 hp Mahindra 2816 back from the shop last week and I have put about 10 more hours on it already. It is working great so far and I am thrilled with it. I have only been moving sand on my 40 acre property, but I will have to move gravel this weekend. I did get it stuck in mud and had to be pulled out by a neighbors New Holland tractor (about 55 hp I think he said). It pulled me out on the first pull. It was really my fault for testing the limits of the tractor and taking it into a mushy area. Thank goodness for good neighbors. I didn't have a hitch hooked up yet and he had to pull me by the box blade. I know, that is not the greatest idea, but it worked and did not damage the box blade. I have babied the clutch and have been slow and methodical in my clutching and gear shifting. I can't afford to pay for a new clutch. The Mahindra dealer said that they would NEVER replace another clutch for me - NO MATTER WHAT! How's that for service? They did replace the first one and I am happy about that, but I am convinced now that it must have been installed wrong or had original bad clutch plates. Happy with the Mahindra! Less than thrilled with at least one Mahindra representative.


 That sounds like the attitude you'd expect from a renowned dealer of top branded tractors! Our semi local JD dealer is a little bity like that, despite the thousands of dollars spent there. We now frequent another JD dealer who happens to be closer. They are not the brightest people there, but certainly more friendly.


----------



## cashflo

Thanks for the info twentynine My l2800 is supposed to be delivered thursday Can't wait


----------

